# Best US momentum plays right now?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know...almost everything in US market seems to be going in only one direction now...
But, any suggestions for which stock(s) might still be good candidates to jump on their train for the next little while?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Everything in US is a momentum play IMO... look at the S&P 500 index go straight up without any correction. For years!


----------

